# The time of lightening



## tom95 (Apr 1, 2010)

Hello All !

I've got untypical question to those whose has been using florescent bulbs in their sheds with the results of doe heavy litters. How many hours do you light your breeding room ?
The winter is coming and I have to take all my mice to the basement where the temperature during freezing days in the winter is much better than in outside's shed, because my neighbour has central heating there, unfortunately there's no day light.

Look forward to hearing your opinions


----------



## Laigaie (Mar 7, 2011)

My mice have thus far bred approx 55-60% bucks fairly consistently, with light for sixteen hours daily and fluorescent lighting (CFLs). Our lighting conditions were originally optimized for the microbreed laying hens who share the same room.


----------

